# [W] Chaos Space Marines - Nurgle [H] SM,SW, IG, LM



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

*Please Close*

Please Close


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

i have 8 maybe 9 khorne berserkers and kharn if interested I need scouts and bikes


----------



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

Giving this a little bump. 

I changed the wants from Khorne to Nurgle, maybe I'll get some bites.
I'd prefer to trade if possible for Nurgle but if you want item not opposed to selling.

Prices are negotiable


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I haver a fantasy troll and skelotans that are painted to look like nurgle daemons that I used to use when I played chaos. Will you take them for the MK veteran squad?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I gotta box of OOP Chaos Possessed Space Marine. Lemme know if youre interested.


----------



## Necrotes (Sep 27, 2009)

I have some extra defilers laying around, don't have the extra weapons though. If you are willing to trade I am interested in some of your cadain infantry models. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

Would anyone be interested in an Army Swap?


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I have an extra dreadnought that ill trade for the MK vets


----------



## Necrotes (Sep 27, 2009)

Maybe we could do an army swap pm me the details and we can go from there.


----------

